# ATV spreader



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Has anyone tried this exact spreader ? I have watched him advertise on Ebay for a long time, and would love to hear from someone who has tried one for our application.

http://www.gamefeedersonline.com/bumperbuddy.htm


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Tom, although I haven't used one, I can see one drawback right away. No speed control. The spreader is either on, or off. I read about the "2 plates to increase or decrease coverage area".

I think there will be a big learning curve to using a spreader with no speed control. You also might end up wasting a lot of material on narrower walks.

That is a problem even with smaller tailgate spreaders... no speed control. They are either on, or off. Maybe you can inquire as to how fast the spreader will empty the 60# hopper?

The spreader does seem ike a good idea, it just seems to need some tweaking.

~Chuck


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

There is no mention of ease of control from the operator's position. Cycle country has a similar unit that has controls you can mount for operator convenience, but the price is almost double from what I remember. I know someone who uses one. 

The deal with sidewalk spreaders is that if you want to lay the material down in a four foot wide swath, you need to build a curtain to maintain your spread width. 

We are going to outfit our atv with a spreader this season, too. If you do some internet searches, you should be able to come up with a few different options. If you do buy one of the units pictured, please fill us in as to how the controls work, etc.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*botto of barrel*

The thing i noticed is the bottom (atleast from the picture) isnt cone shaped so when you get to the last of the material what feeds it to the spinner in the center?
this might not be a problem but its hard to say from the picture


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Considering that it's made for small jobs and only costs about $200 with mount, it looks like it would be worth it. You'd just have to realize the drawbacks such as no speed control for spreading material and you'd have to get off to open and close the gate. But also compare $200 to $1800(?) for a tailgate spreader with cab controls.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Have you considered a liquid applicator? That could also be mounted on an ATV. Just an afterthought.... It might be easier to control application rates. Also, the same weight of liquid, in the same size container, might treat more area than salt.


~Chuck


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

pine,
look at the curtis website. they make a small spreader (Fast-Cast 175) designed for the john deere gator. i fabricated a mount to adapt to my yamaha atv and it works great. the guys are right about the speed controller, you need to be able to vary the speed. the curtis is either on or off so i wired in a myer mini spreader speed controller to vary spread width. without it i was spreading salt 30' wide on a 4' wide sidewalk. the deflector kit works somewhat but not good enough to keep salt out of the grass. any more questions feel free to email me.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks for all the ideas.

Man, I love the Grizzly !


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

the grizz is awesome. trail riding you would think your on a sport quad. it has all the power and more than you would ever need. several other buddies have the big utility quads and none measure up to the grizz. what i meant to say was "if" i used it recreationally it would be awesome, since it was a business expense (tax write off)


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I have the Kodiak. Although it is the smaller brother, it still is a very fun machine to ride ur, I mean plow with.  

They sure make short work of sidewalk plowing, too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Chuck, is there a particular type of sprayer you were referring to? 

We just bought a Honda rancher for a bucnh of walks and if possible I would definitely like to try a sprayer on it rather than having to go back and push spread everything.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I am going to build a small sprayer tank for spraying sidewalks and small areas. I was thniking of about a 10 gallon tank, a small electric pump and 2 or 3 selectable nozzles to spray. I think I could make it work well on either the mower with a blade or a atv if I decide to purchace.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Check out Northerntool.com. They have 25 gallon ATV spray rigs all set to go. The only problem is that I think the pumps may not flow the volume needed but if you will be using a small boom (2-4 nozzles) it might work. When I get to work I'll check on nozzles and flow rates needed. Liquid do go farther then dry and work a lot faster.


John


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

turf plus
thanks for any info you find. I am currently running straight liquid in my truck but would like to add to any info I can get!


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

*Liquid apps 101, which way to the classroom?*

If there is anytime that granular becomes a PIA, sidewalks are it. Keeping material where it belongs is a pain with granular apps on walkways.

I have a 25 gallon King's Service sprayer (1.6 gpm @ 60 psi, similar to the ATV sprayers you see at A.M. Leonard or northern tool) with a 4 nozzle boom that I'd love to use in place of a spreader. Now for my questions. 1) What kind of flow rate do I need. 2) Is there any reason a 12 volt sprayer as I describe above could not be used? (pump/brass nozzle corrosion, or brines too thick to spray at lower pressures) 3) Do I make my own brines or buy them? 4) What liquids would a newbie to liquids want in his "toolbox."

Any information regarding liquid applications on sidewalks would be much appreciated. If you have application rates you use in a parking lot, I can do the math and figure out what speed I would need to travel to achieve those figures on sidewalks.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

In the past I have used Ice Ban liquid as a deicer. It is a mag chloride brine with a corn based inhibitor. This year I am going to use the remainder of my stock of Ice Ban, along with producing my own brine and adding a inhibitor in a ratio as needed. I am working on some very simple methods of brine making as the quantitys I will be using them are small. 

I was warned last year to avoid straight liquids because of the learning curve. I have tracked all of the conditions and monitored the results, thru the few storms we had last year. I am becoming more comfortable with the use of straight liquid. (.... but I wish I could find a good way to mount the 125 gallon skid sprayer in the bed of the truck)  

Snow Job
I would get more in depth about liquids if you would like to give me a call.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

*Straight liquid apps*

Jeremy-

Thank you for all of the information given during our phone conversation.

I think I am going to reconsider liquid use. I apply per application and would have to seriously raise my prices to make the same profit margin I am currently making.

I was told that approximately 17-35 gallons per acre would be used for various conditions. If you buy at bargain basement prices, you are paying $3 a gallon. If you use 35 gallons, that is a material cost of $105 per acre at the high application rate, presumably for deicing as opposed to anti icing.

On that same acre, I can apply bulk salt at $40 per ton material cost. I may use 1/4 ton or $10 worth of material to achieve my desired results. If anything, it seems that an onboard pre wetting system for my salt truck could work, but I would have to charge an upcharge when conditions warranted the use of a pre wet system.

Add the costs of the material and equipment and I think it is just not worth it for my situation whether treating sidewalks or lots. Apparently, the only way you will make more money with liquids versus granular is if you price seasonally and can reduce treatment frequency.

Per ton and per application pricing are similar to hourly plow pricing. There is little incentive for efficiency.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

The Curtis Fastcast 175 lists on the website for $795.00 plus another $100 for the deflector kit. Is this correct? WHITE=GREEN, did you pay $900 for your spreader set up on your Grizzley?

I'm looking for a set up that will allow me to wire in a variable speed control. 

Any ideas on how to build a deflector for 4' to 5' walks? Any success with a design? 

Thanks.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

lawn lad, 
you got a PM.


----------

